# Titan hvlp mini pump



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone used the optional transfer pump to move paint to the gun without a cup? Interesting. Titan is including it with the 115 package for the same normal price at the SW proshow. I told myself I wasn't buying anything at their pro-show but...it's tempting!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Anyone used the optional transfer pump to move paint to the gun without a cup? Interesting. Titan is including it with the 115 package for the same normal price at the SW proshow. I told myself I wasn't buying anything at their pro-show but...it's tempting!


Would be good for doing larger jobs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> pics?












Mounts on the turbine where the quart cup sits.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

You can also use it to feed a power roller.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

what runs it ? electricity or suction from the turbine? more info please !!


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> what runs it ? electricity or suction from the turbine? more info please !!


It runs off electricity supplied from its connection thru the cup holder on the turbine housing. There is a hidden "socket" made for this pump. 
The transfer pump is a small electric piston pump.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Chad_C said:


> It runs off electricity supplied from its connection thru the cup holder on the turbine housing. There is a hidden "socket" made for this pump.
> The transfer pump is a small electric piston pump.


Do you guys a video by any chance?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just got mine in the mail. Will post pics when I finally use it. The manual goes to great lengths talking about every part and seal, saying after 20-30 hours you should replace this part, and 30-60 hours replace or service that part. I'm not inspired with confidence that this thing will last, but I hope it does.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Was just looking at this today. Man it's pricey for an accessory. Keep us posted Damon!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

It came "free" with the SW proshow price of the 115. Have used the sprayer twice so far, but not the transfer pump yet. Need to dial in the needle / paint combo a little more. Was using a #5 setup with Aura for exterior doors, might drop down to #4 for better atomization.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Using it tommorow for the first time. Will keep all updated. Too bad I cannot upload pictures here. I will post on my Google plus and FB.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do you guys a video by any chance?


I'll be demoing this unit at a show in NC tomorrow. I'll shoot some video and get it posted. 
Can I post video thru the mobile site?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Chad_C said:


> I'll be demoing this unit at a show in NC tomorrow. I'll shoot some video and get it posted.
> Can I post video thru the mobile site?


I haven't tried that. PM sent


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

It worked very well. We are spraying benjamin Moore "Advance" Atrium White semi-gloss. Very convienent not to need a pressure pot or keep reloading cup. I will post actual clean up time as men are using as I speak.
I have uploaded the pictures to FB and G+.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Cleaning time 40 minutes. But, overall much faster than a man brushing and a much better finish.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No video yet?


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I did shoot about 2 minutes but I plan on adding it to some other HVLP work. I have to wait until my I.T. pro finishes finals.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No video yet?


I emailed you from my phone. I guess it didn't go through. I'll try again.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Chad_C said:


> I emailed you from my phone. I guess it didn't go through. I'll try again.


 I got nothing


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Please keep us posted on how it went. Any feedback on what worked well or didn't. Thanks.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

It worked fine. Nice and quiet too. We went to the cup for some 2nd day door spraying as we did not want to waste so much time on cleaning. I will posted more pictures of the dried product on FB & G+. Wish I could get that to work here. I will have to try from my daughters Mac book.


----------



## wishbone (Oct 13, 2011)

I've put at least 20hrs on mine and found it very unreliable. When it does work, it performs very well. But problems started after the 2nd time I used it. I couldn't get it to prime again when it came time to clean it. After several attempts taking apart the inlet and outlet valves, it finally got enough suction to get water to the pump again. This happened many times, even after a thorough clean and oil as directed. Not worth it.


----------

